# Best and worst names for Pokemon?



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread is for the names Game Freak and Nintendo came up with, not nicknames.

My favorite is probably Jirachi. I've always loves that name for some reason. I've never known why, but it always makes me happy to hear the name. ^^

My least favorite has to be Abomasnow. Honestly, I would be surprised if it took five whole seconds to come up with that name for an abominable snowman Pokemon. I love the Pokemon, but I hate its name. >.>


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*

I always liked Exploud's name. It just rolls off the tongue so nicely. Also Tyranitar. It sounds freakin' kick-ass. My least favorite is Seel. I mean really, Seel? That was creative...


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*

I think it should be spelled "best". And personally, I didn't like Graveler. It just sounds so... vulgar. Also, Ho-oh because it sounds so funny. xD 
Corphish and Crawdaunt are pretty cool. Wooper just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*

Some of the names aren't especially creative, but still kind of sound cool. Things like Houndoom and Magikarp which are pretty much two words mashed together, and others like Drowzee and Onix which are just misspells.

I really don't like the name Pineco. I don't know why.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*

Gen. III and IV have bad names. Aboma*snow*? Exp*loud*? Beauti*fly*? *Toxic*roak? I mean, really?


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*



Doctor Jimmy said:


> Gen. III and IV have bad names. Aboma*snow*? Exp*loud*? Beauti*fly*? *Toxic*roak? I mean, really?


Well then, do you have a problem with these?

*Blast*oise
*Gravel*er
*Bee* *drill*
*Sand* *shrew*
Cle*fairy*
*Nine* *tales*
*Dig*lett
Ma*chop*
*Slowpoke*

And that's only a few. It just seems that the logic behind using common words in the names (I'm assuming that's your logic) doesn't just apply to Gens III and IV. A lot of Pokemon from every generation have that.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*

Being the person that I am, I am particularly fond of the name Gardevoir, it really brings out the grace of the Pokémon.

That and the fact that the Japanese name, Sirnight, only sounds strange.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*

^Well it wouldn't be pronounced that way, giving the constraints of the Japanese language. I guess it sounds alright in that sense.

I don't really have any least favourite Pokemon names, since most have really just stuck to me and I've found it hard to complain about them any more. I still think that 'Croalurk' is a better name than 'Croagunk', though...and the 4th generation added too many '-don's and '-dos'es to the mix.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*

Rayquaza and Suicune have to be at the top of my favorite names list. Articuno, Zapdos and Moltres have annoyed me a bit ever since I first found out that they were uno, dos, and tres.


----------



## brandman (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Beat and worst names for Pokemon?*

My favorites are Suicune, Sandshrew, Jirachi, and others that roll of the tongue and are fun to say. My least favorites are the ones that everyone says your pronouncing wrong and turn into a big debate and turns out your wrong... unless they're saying it with a Japanese accent.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 31, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> ^Well it wouldn't be pronounced that way, giving the constraints of the Japanese language. I guess it sounds alright in that sense.
> 
> I don't really have any least favourite Pokemon names, since most have really just stuck to me and I've found it hard to complain about them any more. I still think that 'Croalurk' is a better name than 'Croagunk', though...and *the 4th generation added too many '-don's and '-dos'es to the mix.*


They also added four "eon"s. (Empoleon, Finneon, Glaceon, Leafeon.) And only two of them were Eeveelutions.

Speaking of Eeveelutions, I have to say that the second-gens were two of the most creative Pokemon names ever. Instead of using obvious things for naming, (jolt, flare, vapor, leaf, glacier,) the second-gen used more obscure things that I didn't really know for awhile. Umbreon, as I figured out, is based on an umbra, the darkest part of the shadow of an eclipse. Espeon, which I figured out on my own after awhile, is based off of the psychic power ESP.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 31, 2009)

I like ones that sound really graceful, like Masquerain, Gardevoir, Milotic, and the Dratini line.

I can't really think of any least favorites, they all end up growing on me.


----------



## Lili (Jul 31, 2009)

I never really payed any attention to the good names, but I dislike Heracross. Seriously? My mother thought I said 'Hairy crotch' when I said its name once. After that it sounded really displeasing. Same with Scizor. Cool Pokemon, bad name. It sounds really uncreative.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 31, 2009)

I will never think of Heracross the same way again. ;-;


----------



## Jolty (Jul 31, 2009)

Krabby, Pidgey, Kakuna, Beedrill, Meowth, Seel, Muk, Tauros etc for worst (love some of them though lol)

GASTRODON FOR BEST.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 1, 2009)

WHY HASNT ANYONE SAID LICKYLICKY FOR WORST!?!?!?!?

Best would be idk mabye lucario


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 1, 2009)

Blaziken. Scyther. Those two don't even need nicknames to be badass.

However, Palkia sounds crap. Like a rejected name for the color Pink.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 1, 2009)

The3FightingDragons said:


> WHY HASNT ANYONE SAID LICKYLICKY FOR WORST!?!?!?!?


Because it's so fail it's amazing. (:


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 1, 2009)

My favorite names are probably Rhyperior (just the name makes it sound like something that wants to brutally murder you), Lotad (it rolls off the tongue and is fun to say), and Dusknoir (plain AWESOME!).

The worst name for a Pokemon? Gee, there are so many...I would have to say Chingling (makes NO sense), Manectric (difficult to say, and a cool Pokemon like him dosen't deserve such a terrible name), and Gible (don't you just want to laugh at it?)


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 1, 2009)

My favourite?  Um... Probably Totodile.  The name just FITS for me, I have no other reason.  The worst, it's obvious: 

Togekiss

I HATE that name.  It sounds so uncreative.  They had to start with "Toge" of course, but they could have made it much more creative, like Yanmega for instance.  Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## giantnoob (Aug 2, 2009)

hmmmm the name i always liked the best was feraligatr.................it's just so awesome..............least favourite? i dunno, probably........magneton......yeah i dunno why i just don't like it.....
meh~


----------



## Inazuma Etna (Feb 14, 2010)

I have to say the best Pokemon name is Wooper, purely for the fact that it's so much fun to say it's name like the pokemon does. XD Woo-pah!
The worst? I'm up between Hippopotas and Seel. It just doesn't seem like they cared when naming those guys. >>


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Feb 14, 2010)

Favourite? Kangaskhan. It would be a wholesome sight to see a giant kangaroo going around and pillaging everything in sight.

Least favourite? Kangaskhan. It would be ridiculous to see a giant kangaroo going around and pillaging everything in sight.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 14, 2010)

Lickilicky.

LICKILICKY.

*LICKILICKY*


----------



## ZimD (Feb 15, 2010)

Kam said:


> Lickilicky.
> 
> LICKILICKY.
> 
> *LICKILICKY*


Holy christ yes. That and Mime Jr are the two worst, ever


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 15, 2010)

The only one that bothers me is Ninetales, because they wasted a perfectly good opportunity to play with the words 'kitsune' and 'fox'.


----------



## Mustardear (Feb 16, 2010)

If you count non-English names for Pokes, then Kleinstein (Geodude's German name) is pretty bad.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 17, 2010)

I may have to quote my friend here, who hasn't kept up-to-date with Pokemon since Gen III and was looking through my Pearl PC Boxes:

"Buneary. BUNEARY? Because it's a BUNNY and has _EARS_?"

I have to say I really like Meganium and Tropius just because my friends and I can't agree on how they're supposed to be pronounced (Muh-GAY-nee-um, MegANN-ee-um, Meg-uh-NEE-um; Tro-PYE-us, TRO-pee-us, TROPE-ee-us). Good times.


----------



## wyoming789 (Feb 18, 2010)

One of my favorites is Illumise.(Isn't it just fun to say?)  Alakazam is cool, too.  It just like so magical.  I likes it.
The only one I dont like is Spinda.  Whenever I say it I sound stupid.  think about it.  It's spin-DA.  Say it with the right noise at the end and you just sound stupid.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 18, 2010)

Seel is just so _uncreative_. I _kind of _like Bagon, but I can't help but think about breakfast.

On the flipside, Pikachu and Girafarig are both really cool names. =>


----------



## Dr Frank (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know why. I don't know why. I don't know why I just didn't copy the first sentence and paste it again. But, what I want to say is, I don't know _why_ I kept giggling while reading through the whole topic.

Anwayz,
(Some) Worst names:
Ninetales, for zero creativity
Mankey, :(
Zigzagoon, straightlineoon, verticaloon, yadda they don't make any sense
Tangrowth, Tangela sounds better, but Tan_growth_???
Regigigas, May the world explode the day I pronounce it right

(Some) best names:
Poliwag, I love to say it fast, over and over and over...
Zoroark, nice word, and fun to say

More soon, probably...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 18, 2010)

poliwag is a bit of zero creativity too; poliwog is english for tadpole. it is a rather obscure word, though.


----------



## BillyMays123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Best: Tropius (it sounds like a brand of juice)

Worst: Mime Jr. (grand prize for shortest time to think of a name)


----------



## Flygon1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Best: Giratina. Yay.

Worst: Hoenn weather trio. The debate about Kyogre's pronunciation (I used to be on the kai-oh-gree side, but most people say kai-oh-ger, so I had to cross over to a avoid looking like an idiot) is irritating - not to mention the whole Rai-qwah-zuh/Rai-qway-zuh thing. Besides, Groudon is just ground with an extra o and some rearranging.


----------



## Mariodjw (Feb 21, 2010)

I like Gastrodon, Beautifly, and have always thought Ludicolo was amazing.  Least favorite, Rattata.  It is weird to say and I hate how that Pokemon looks.
________
FREYAA LIVE


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 21, 2010)

Ninetales is rather uninspired, seeing as Kitsunine would have worked much better.

Mime Jr. isn't as stupid as you think: remember that Mr. Mime was uninspired as well, and the names fit together. If Mr. Mime had a decent name, then Mime Jr. would be plain outright intolerable, but he doesn't.

Bonsly and Sudowoodo have pretty witty names, imo.


----------

